# Talk Like A Pirate



## HLGStrider (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't know if it be approved by thee cap'in but I been receiving a message that this here is "Talk Like a Pirate Day." 

And I want to believe!

So. . . Argggggggggg


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 19, 2008)

More Grog!

Yyyyyyyy-arrrrrr!


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 19, 2008)

Prepare tae be boarded, ye scurvy dogs!


----------



## Durin's Bane (Sep 19, 2008)

"To Err is human,
To Arr is Pirate!"

All hands on deck! (always wanted to shout that )


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 19, 2008)

AAARRRRRRRGH!
Now you've made me think of pirates. And that makes me think of the Veggie Tale pirates. And that means I will now have the "We Are the Pirates Who Don't Do Anything" song stuck in my head for the rest of the night.
You all should WALK THE PLANK!


----------

